# Re jet now a fuel leak help!



## Snowcone (Jul 17, 2013)

So like the title says, i rejetted my honda snow blower like many in this forum suggested and also like has happened to others I now have fuel leaking out above the bowl somewhere. I checked and rechecked and rechecked the bowl gasket. Put the old jet back in and its still leaking. Did anyone who had this happen to them ever figure it out? I dont want to take it apart another dozen times because I try to avoid getting pissed if possible. 

Im stumped please help!
Honda hs928


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Snowcone said:


> So like the title says, i rejetted my honda snow blower like many in this forum suggested and also like has happened to others I now have fuel leaking out above the bowl somewhere. I checked and rechecked and rechecked the bowl gasket. Put the old jet back in and its still leaking. Did anyone who had this happen to them ever figure it out? I dont want to take it apart another dozen times because I try to avoid getting pissed if possible.
> 
> Im stumped please help!
> Honda hs928


either the bowl is not seating properly or the bowl gasket needs replacing. check the drain plug also. i put the blower in the service position ( on nose supported ) when working on carbs. shut off gas and make sure does not leak from gas cap.

it's easier to work on this way and check seating , gasket is in slot , etc. also make sure you still have little rubber red washer for bowl bolt.

trying to cover all the bases here.


----------



## Snowcone (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you, great minds think alike. I actually did all that after disassembling the carb bowl after about the fourth time. So my plan tomorrow is take the bowl off again and remove the float and needle. Maybe the needle isn't seating and its allowing the fuel to overflow out the top of the carb. Because gas isn't coming from the bowl. It is coming from somewhere above it. That is why I think the needle must not be seating and fuel must be overflowing in the carb.
And this is why I did this project in August and not the night before a blizzard! Any other ideas, suggestions or tips are more than appreciated.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I can’t seem to find the discussion on here about another leaky carb after rejetting. I know the problem was solved by making an index mark on the carb body and bowl before removing it. If the bowl does not go back aligned properly the float hangs up. There is a thread in here with pictures from sometime last year. There is an illustration in the shop manual if I’m not mistaken that shows the proper alignment as well.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Here are some pictures that will help...


----------



## Snowcone (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you for finding and posting that picture. It fixed my issue! Such a stupidly designed float bowl. It is very sensative to where it wants to be positioned. If your off just a smidge one way or the other the carb overflows.
Here is a helpful tip for someone in the future.
To adjust the bowl correctly turn on the gas. Start the blower, if leaking shut off the gas and wait until the engine starts chugging from fuel starvation. Loosen the bowl nut and twist it into the correct position. Turn tbe gas back on and look for leaks. Repeat as many times as needed. The reason I thought this helpful is because unless you shut the gas off the bowl is already overflowing and will keep overflowing because its adding more gas to an already overflowing bowl. You will pull your hair out thinking the position of the bowl isnt correct when it very well could be!

Thank you again! 
I always wondered why in those cold winter months the engine hunted. It was fuel starved. Thanks EPA, the bill is in the mail.
Honda HS928


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

A much easier way to make sure the bowl is where it was ( if its the first time its been apart) is a mark , sharpie, a scratch from a screwdiver etc.


----------



## Snowcone (Jul 17, 2013)

nwcove said:


> A much easier way to make sure the bowl is where it was ( if its the first time its been apart) is a mark , sharpie, a scratch from a screwdiver etc.


Don't use a sharpie or pencil etc. Gas washes it off, ask me how I know. Scratch a mark would be the best idea.


----------



## Eddieo (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi I bought a new honda hs928 last Oct. And I want to put a larger jet in the carb what size is suggested and does anyone have the honda part no., and does it void the warranty?
Thanks


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Try out the search command to find answers to both of your questions.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Eddieo said:


> Hi I bought a new honda hs928 last Oct. And I want to put a larger jet in the carb what size is suggested and does anyone have the honda part no., and does it void the warranty?
> Thanks


 1. If you purchased it new last October, it's most likely a HSS928; the HS928 has not been produced for almost 5 years. Give us the correct, complete model number.
2. You need to tell us your elevation to get the correct jet.
3. It does not void the warranty, at least in the US.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Snowcone said:


> Thank you for finding and posting that picture. It fixed my issue! Such a stupidly designed float bowl. It is very sensative to where it wants to be positioned. If your off just a smidge one way or the other the carb overflows.
> Here is a helpful tip for someone in the future.
> To adjust the bowl correctly turn on the gas. Start the blower, if leaking shut off the gas and wait until the engine starts chugging from fuel starvation. Loosen the bowl nut and twist it into the correct position. Turn tbe gas back on and look for leaks. Repeat as many times as needed. The reason I thought this helpful is because unless you shut the gas off the bowl is already overflowing and will keep overflowing because its adding more gas to an already overflowing bowl. You will pull your hair out thinking the position of the bowl isnt correct when it very well could be!
> 
> ...


glad you figured it out. this will help others. had the same problem with an old 55 this week ( carb overflowing from top ) and it ended up being the float was not seating correctly and was not shutting off gas flow. installed new float and needle and she was good to go. probably could have just replaced the needle but just changed the whole thing since it was 33 years old anyway.


----------



## David Abron (Dec 25, 2019)

Thanks for all this info... I have a 2020 HSS928 and completed the re-jetting of the main jet...fantastic improved power! However, I am having a bear of a time getting the carb cup to fit properly over the float as to turn the gas off at the proper height. I DID mark the bowl and housing...but used a sharpie and now the mark is completely removed off the bowl. I see the diagram in this post showing a 30 degree off center for replacement...But am having difficulties lining that up to its sweet spot. Can anyone tell me a way to get the bowl on the carb and in its correct placement without having the mark on the bowl???
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## David Abron (Dec 25, 2019)

Snowcone said:


> Thank you for finding and posting that picture. It fixed my issue! Such a stupidly designed float bowl. It is very sensative to where it wants to be positioned. If your off just a smidge one way or the other the carb overflows.
> Here is a helpful tip for someone in the future.
> To adjust the bowl correctly turn on the gas. Start the blower, if leaking shut off the gas and wait until the engine starts chugging from fuel starvation. Loosen the bowl nut and twist it into the correct position. Turn tbe gas back on and look for leaks. Repeat as many times as needed. The reason I thought this helpful is because unless you shut the gas off the bowl is already overflowing and will keep overflowing because its adding more gas to an already overflowing bowl. You will pull your hair out thinking the position of the bowl isnt correct when it very well could be!
> 
> ...



Hey Snowcone...
Im not exactly sure what your are saying in your suggestion here. I am having the exact same trouble an cant seem to find the correct position for the bowl over the float. I have shut off the engine, turned off the gas, emptied the bowl and attempted to realign...Ive done this 5 or more times now and still leaking from the top mount of the bowl. Can you be a bit more specific in your directions...seems as I turn the gas off, starve the motor, and readjust, there really is no clue where to adjust to...sort of the same thing I was doing with shutting off the motor and opening up the bowl and realigning. Any further help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance :smile:


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

David Abron said:


> Can anyone tell me a way to get the bowl on the carb and in its correct placement without having the mark on the bowl???


 See the photo & diagram below. Double check to insure that your bowl gasket isn't kinked, as well.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

David Abron said:


> Thanks for all this info... I have a 2020 HSS928 and completed the re-jetting of the main jet...fantastic improved power! However, I am having a bear of a time getting the carb cup to fit properly over the float as to turn the gas off at the proper height. I DID mark the bowl and housing...but used a sharpie and now the mark is completely removed off the bowl. I see the diagram in this post showing a 30 degree off center for replacement...But am having difficulties lining that up to its sweet spot. Can anyone tell me a way to get the bowl on the carb and in its correct placement without having the mark on the bowl???
> Many thanks in advance!


Either how Tabora's picture or I usually just eyeball line up outside of bowl with float and am successful 99% of the time. when you get it right use a scribe or screwdriver to scratch it for future reference.


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

Make sure the float hinge pin is equidistant before reinstalling the bowl, you will jam the float up and fuel will flow if you don’t.


----------



## BlowerMods1 (Jan 11, 2020)

nwcove said:


> A much easier way to make sure the bowl is where it was ( if its the first time its been apart) is a mark , sharpie, a scratch from a screwdiver etc.


I agree it should be marked. Good Idea. I'm going to use a scribe though as gas could clean it off. . :iagree:


----------



## RichRios (Feb 10, 2021)

David Abron said:


> Hey Snowcone...
> Im not exactly sure what your are saying in your suggestion here. I am having the exact same trouble an cant seem to find the correct position for the bowl over the float. I have shut off the engine, turned off the gas, emptied the bowl and attempted to realign...Ive done this 5 or more times now and still leaking from the top mount of the bowl. Can you be a bit more specific in your directions...seems as I turn the gas off, starve the motor, and readjust, there really is no clue where to adjust to...sort of the same thing I was doing with shutting off the motor and opening up the bowl and realigning. Any further help is greatly appreciated.
> Thanks in advance 😄


Hey did you ever get it to stop leaking ? I’m having the same issue


----------

